# Grafikfehler durch RAM?



## mixxed_up (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo werte G.Skill Mitarbeiter, 

in letzter Zeit habe ich ein kleineres Problem, das aber trotzdem ziemlich nervt. In diversen Spielen wie z.B. Assassin's Creed und Empire: Total war habe ich Grafikfehler, die dem Blitzlicht einer Kamera ähneln. Ich habe die Grafikkarte bereits gewechselt, Windows neuinstalliert usw, daher denke ich nun nur noch an den RAM als Ursache. Können solche Fehler überhaupt durch Arbeitsspeicher verursacht werden?

Ich hab den G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ DDR3 RAM.


----------



## longtom (9. Februar 2011)

Hatte fast die selben Probleme mit diesem Speicher G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 ,bei einer HD5770 wurde immer der Grafiktreiber zurückgesetzt und bei einer 460GTX hatte ich einen Blitzlichtefekt .
Habe dann zu Testzwecken einen Kingston Speicher eingesetzt und die Problem bei beiden Karten waren Geschichte ,war auch meine letzte Option hätte nie gedacht das es am Speicher liegen könnte .


----------



## Oggtr (9. Februar 2011)

Ja ist mir auch mal passiert, seit dem hab ich nur noch Kingston HyperX


----------



## mixxed_up (9. Februar 2011)

Wäre das nun ein Garantiefall? Ich hätte niemals Geld für neuen RAM, da die Preise ja auch wieder hochgehen ... hilft ein Austausch da überhaupt?


----------



## longtom (9. Februar 2011)

Hast du evtl. die möglichkeit den Speicher eines Bekannten in deinem System zu Testen um ausschliessen zu können das der Fehler eine andere Ursache hat ? 
Wenn dein System nach dem Speicherwechsel einwandfrei läuft kannst du sicher sein das es am Speicher liegt dann wäre es mit sicherheit ein Garantifall .


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (10. Februar 2011)

longtom schrieb:


> Hast du evtl. die möglichkeit den Speicher eines Bekannten in deinem System zu Testen um ausschliessen zu können das der Fehler eine andere Ursache hat ?
> Wenn dein System nach dem Speicherwechsel einwandfrei läuft kannst du sicher sein das es am Speicher liegt dann wäre es mit sicherheit ein Garantifall .




Genau die Frage muss ich dir stellen.

Hast du die Module mal mit Memtest 86 geprüft?


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Februar 2011)

Memtest zeigt keinen Fehler ... muss das jetzt heißen, dass der RAM heil ist, oder kann der trotzdem kaputt sein?


----------



## longtom (10. Februar 2011)

Memtest hatte bei mir auch keinerlei Fehler angezeigt ,muß also nichts bedeuten .
Muß auch nicht heißen das der Speicher Defekt ist , dieser kann in einem anderen System einwandfrei laufen aber eine Komponente (Board oder Grafikkarte ) hat eben ein Problem damit .


----------



## mixxed_up (11. Februar 2011)

Der Speicher lief Anfangs ohne Probleme, 1 - 2 Wochen später traten diese aber auf.

Ich versuche mal, den Speicher in einen anderen Slot zu packen.

EDIT: Ich hab das jetzt versucht, ändern tut sich nichts. Anderen RAM ausprobieren wird nichts, da ich keinen kenne der mir den leihen könnte.


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Februar 2011)

Hab jetzt noch einmal beide RAMs einzeln und in verschiedenen Slots getestet, nichts ändert sich, das Blitzen geht einfach nicht weg. 

Mittlerweile denke ich, dass ich mich da in etwas reinsteigere, da ich dieses Blitzen eigentlich nur richtig bei Empire: Total War sehe, bei dem Rest dürfte ich mich getäuscht haben. Dieses geht aber nicht weg, vollkommen egal was ich tu. Was für ein Problem habe ich bloß? 

EDIT: Ich habe mich nicht getäuscht, nachdem ich die RAMs einzeln ausprobiert habe, sind diese Fehler sogar noch zahlreicher vorhanden und nun stelle ich diese eindeutig auch in anderen Spielen fest. Bleibt nur noch die Garantie Abwicklung ...


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (13. Februar 2011)

wie hast du Timings und den Takt eingestellt? Manuell oder übers XMP Profil geladen?


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Februar 2011)

Über XMP Profil. Ich habe auch versucht, das EFI auf Standard zu stellen, ohne Erfolg.


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (14. Februar 2011)

Kannst du bitte mal versuchen, die Timings manuell einzustellen?


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Februar 2011)

Gerade ausprobiert, kein Ergebnis.

EDIT:

Ich habe einen Screenshot machen können, der einen der Fehler zeigt.


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (17. Februar 2011)

Bitte mach eine RMA, am besten direkt über den Hersteller bei dem du die Module gekauft hast.


----------



## mixxed_up (22. Februar 2011)

Eine RMA wird nicht nötig sein ... so eben habe ich den RAM meines Schwagers getestet (ebenfalls G.Skill), und die Fehler sind immer noch da ... scheint doch das Mainboard zu sein.


----------



## CyVeR [G.Skill] (24. Februar 2011)

Alles klar!


----------

